# Drain still clogged after being snaked.



## toysoldier

Here's what I've been dealing with so far. 

A while back my washing machine would start making a glugging noise and back up during the drain cycle. I figured it was due to washing large loads of laundry. I adjusted the loads and it happened rarely. Recently thought I have noticed that the washing machine drain and the downstairs toilet next to the washer would both start making the glugging sound before the washing machine drain would back up. Sometimes the downstairs toilet would back up also. Now it has gotten to the point that I don't have to run the washer for the toilet to glug or backup. Guess it just depends on the day, IDK. But lately when the upstairs toilet would flush or the shower is being run it might either make the downstairs toilet glugg for a minute then back it up or it will be fine.

I got tired of this and rented a 100 ft drain snake from home depot and ran it though the drain of the downstairs toilet. On the first run with the spade snake bit I noticed small roots tangled on the cable. So I ran the root cleaning bit and the C bit though the drains. After that everything seemed to work normally. 

I did this on Sunday Oct 4th. and toilet is backing up again Oct 8-9. 

I really don't know what else to do after running a snake though the drain. I really don't have the funds for a plumber right now.

I have not yet tried to check or clean out the vents on the roof, I don't have a ladder to get to the roof. But would clogged roof vents cause this kind of problem? Or could it be something else?

Any help, suggestions or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Tommy plumber

How much did you waste on the Home Depot tool rental?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Get over it and pay a drain company/plumber to come out with a professional 
snake it may need to run 125' or even 150' whatever takes to reach city sewer


----------



## cjtheplumber

Sounds like you need a plumber this is the answer to your problem and the solution. You don't have the funds for a plumber? I need to ask you how much is a plumber?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

no money for a plumber but you wasted money on a tool rental. real proud of you. i bet you spend $300 a month on your phone, internet and tv. use those to fix it. us plumbers are a waste of money anyways. wants and needs. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

Most anyone here local to you would have you up and running again within a couple of hours of your call...

But you screwed around with something you don't know how to do and now I'm punching out for the weekend and going home...

Higher rates for nights and weekends... Good Luck!

You really saved a bunch of money there fella...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Redwood said:


> *Higher rates for nights and weekends...* Good Luck!
> 
> :laughing:


 








Most {if not all} plumbing companies charge a premium rate for after-hours calls.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Did you try plunging first?..........:laughing:


----------



## toysoldier

Mac and CJ thanks for your input, I"m glad you weren't douches in your reply. I don't know how these other internet *******s are even in business if they talk to their customers like they just did here with their _professional_ customer support. I'm SOOOOO sorry for insulting anyone's intelligence by not calling a professional first. I don't know if I would want to if they act like you *******s. 

Schmit the ****bag who are you to judge. You don't know my situation, so **** you. And No I don't spend $300 a month on a fancy phone, or a big tv, or super speed internet. I'm a 32 year old Army vet that can only work part time cause my jacked up feet and legs won't let me work a full time even though I would love to. So that I could have a nice phone or big tv or even maybe hire an over weight ******* of a plumber to come out and fix this issue. I tried the tool rental first cause hell it might have been something as simple as just snaking the drain. So maybe I could save a little bit of money to use it for other things that need done to my house or maybe do something nice with my wife and kid when I'm not at work or going back to school.


Yeah real _professional_ forum you have here. I've seen **** bag soldiers with more professional than some of the people that tried to *help* answer my question. I'm surprised one comes back to this forum.


----------



## Plumber patt

toysoldier said:


> Mac and CJ thanks for your input, I"m glad you weren't douches in your reply. I don't know how these other internet *******s are even in business if they talk to their customers like they just did here with their _professional_ customer support. I'm SOOOOO sorry for insulting anyone's intelligence by not calling a professional first. I don't know if I would want to if they act like you *******s.
> 
> Schmit the ****bag who are you to judge. You don't know my situation, so **** you. And No I don't spend $300 a month on a fancy phone, or a big tv, or super speed internet. I'm a 32 year old Army vet that can only work part time cause my jacked up feet and legs won't let me work a full time even though I would love to. So that I could have a nice phone or big tv or even maybe hire an over weight ******* of a plumber to come out and fix this issue. I tried the tool rental first cause hell it might have been something as simple as just snaking the drain. So maybe I could save a little bit of money to use it for other things that need done to my house or maybe do something nice with my wife and kid when I'm not at work or going back to school.
> 
> 
> Yeah real _professional_ forum you have here. I've seen **** bag soldiers with more professional than some of the people that tried to *help* answer my question. I'm surprised one comes back to this forum.


Im not an American, but thank you for your service.

I agree with the others, calling a plumber in this situation may be in your best interest. Pulling back roots in a drain says you have a little more problems than just a plugged drain. Roots tell me its a little over a home owners head to snake on his own. A good plumber can cost some money, but you will get what you pay for.

Good luck.


----------



## chonkie

Whoa nelly! Hold up just a minute. This site isn't for homeowners to come to seeking answers or advice. This site is for professionals in the plumbing and drain cleaning to talk to each other. This site IS NOT FOR YOU TO COME BACK TO. Tell all your homeowner friends to not come here either, unless they want the same treatment.

And fyi, the other two guys weren't really helping you, they just weren't as obvious about it.


----------



## chonkie

toysoldier said:


> Mac and CJ thanks for your input, I"m glad you weren't douches in your reply. I don't know how these other internet *******s are even in business if they talk to their customers like they just did here with their _professional_ customer support.


You aren't a customer, you're just a homeowner in the wrong place. And do you really think we talk like this to homeowners that are customers?


----------



## Johnny Canuck

This is a site for those in the plumbing profession to talk amongst themselves, not a place for professional advice, although you were given the best advice - call a professional


----------



## sierra2000

toysoldier said:


> I tried the tool rental first cause hell it might have been something as simple as just snaking the drain.


FYI, for someone who does this for a living it is something that's as simple as snaking the drain. Haha.


----------



## Flyout95

I'm a vet, with a service connection. 

And you keep referring to yourself as a customer... Tell you what, as soon as that check clears I'm willing to help, till then, kick rocks.


----------



## toysoldier

even if they weren't really helping they weren't jerk. All the others had to say was "ok there really isn't anything else you can do, you will need to call a plumber." So EXCUUUSE me if I'm on the wrong forum. All I did was ask a question to my situation. I really didn't need to be talked to like that, Especially if this is a forum for _PROFESSIONALS_. I'm sure none of you or your families would like to be treated like that if they go to someone or to a forum asking for help. Even if its the wrong one.


----------



## chonkie

toysoldier said:


> my jacked up feet and legs won't let me work a full time even though I would love to.










Flyout95 said:


> Tell you what, as soon as that check clears I'm willing to help, till then, kick rocks.


Intended or accident? Either way, it made me laugh.


----------



## Tommy plumber

toysoldier said:


> even if they weren't really helping they weren't jerk. All the others had to say was "ok there really isn't anything else you can do, you will need to call a plumber." So EXCUUUSE me if I'm on the wrong forum. All I did was ask a question to my situation. I really didn't need to be talked to like that, Especially if this is a forum for _PROFESSIONALS_.* I'm sure none of you or your families would like to be treated like that if they go to someone or to a forum asking for help.* Even if its the wrong one.












If I ask doctors on a medical forum, no not ask, demand that they give me advice on how to diagnose and treat an illness, they will tell me to go to see a licensed MD, period, end of story. 

You sir, have not only insulted our technical expertise, but now you are slinging insults {that the software here edits out by the way} at licensed professionals who have given you great advice which is: call a licensed plumbing professional.

Don't get your panties in knots since we didn't cowtow to your demands for free advice.

The only free advice you'll get from us is to call a plumber.

I will be closing this thread shortly.


----------



## toysoldier

I didn't demand anything. I asked for help and suggestions to a plumbing situation. All you people had to say was call a plumber. which most of you did. but you didn't have to be dicks right off the bat and I wouldn't have gotten pissed off.


----------



## toysoldier

so lock this darn thing delete it, whatever.


----------



## plumberkc

When a new member signs into the forum there should be a intro message explaining that this forum is for plumbers only. It could prevent a lot of these BS threads where our members rip into guys that just aren't aware of what type of forum this is. If you guys really want to get bent out of shape about this type of thing then you should start posting in a private thread/forum.

As for the guy with the issue, you most likely need a longer snake. Your best bet really is to call a drain cleaning company that has a longer cable.


----------

